# Hardscape combinations with Manzanita



## J Butler (11 Sep 2011)

Hey all,
Just looking for some advice with regards to hardscape combinations. I have quite a lot of manzi already (courtesy of Tom   ) but I would also quite like to have some rock to work with.

Has anyone used any of the rock available from Aqua essentials or the TGM blue stone? Unfortunately I can’t make the trip to any shops that sell them so any experience you have would be great.

I do have a tendency to get rather excessive so feel free to shoot the idea down, I was just thinking it would be useful to work with different materials as this will be my first ‘proper’ foray into aquascaping, but certainly not my last!

Thanks in advance,
Joe.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Sep 2011)

just manzi










manzi and minilandscape rock combo


----------



## J Butler (11 Sep 2011)

Thanks Mark,

I like the contrast of the manzi with the grey Seiryu stone, in your opinion do you think this is key or would something like dragon stone also work with its contrasting textures despite being more similar in colour?

The Manzi is also clearly enough to hold its own but I think i'm certainly leaning towards the extra dimension that some added rock would give.

Does anyone have any experience with the Baltic rock available from aqua essentials?


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Sep 2011)

here's a layout using a lighter stone...





and ends up looking something like this...


----------



## J Butler (11 Sep 2011)

Certainly all food for thought, thanks for all that Mark.

That's Pagoda rock that you have used in the latest scape isn't it, the lighter brown works well but everything seems to infront of your camera!   

I think i'm currently deliberating between the Baltic rock and the Dragon stone, looks like I have to be most uncharacteristic and make a decision for a change, dreaded words for a consumate fence sitter...


----------



## hotweldfire (11 Sep 2011)

Have used it with dragon stone and I think it works quite well. Last page of second link in my sig.


----------



## J Butler (12 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Hotweldfire, I hadn't seen your scape before. It's good to see a real example.

I'm still undecided whether to go for crevassed surface of the dragon stone or the more subtle baltic stone. I think i'm leaning towards the latter as the wood will certainly take centre stage. The only thing stopping me is that some striking dragon stone will certainly have more of a reusability factor I think.

That said I should probably work more in the present, I have a tendancy to get ahead of myself...


----------



## hotweldfire (12 Sep 2011)

I agree, I think the dragon stone can be a bit distracting and draws attention away from the wood which should be the star of the show. Don't regret using it but do find myself wanting to plant more on it than I had thought I would.


----------



## plantbrain (13 Sep 2011)

I use the manzi itself as the "rock".


----------



## J Butler (13 Sep 2011)

Jeez Tom, you really spoil those plecos of yours, love it!

Your tank certainly is a testament to manzanita being able to hold its own in a scape. I'm new to aquascaping and hopelessly naive though, it's a right of passage to over do it on the hardscape isn't it?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Sep 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> here's a layout using a lighter stone...
> 
> and ends up looking something like this...



Aaaahhh, all i had to do to get a tank like this was buy that stone, of course


----------



## plantbrain (22 Sep 2011)

I tend to think of roots and stumps over turned in river banks..........the smaller pieces can be used to emulate the roots stuck in the soil etc.........from a central stump etc:


----------



## morefirejules08 (22 Sep 2011)

what size tank is that? looks like a nice hard scape


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Sep 2011)

That wood looks stunning! like a real tree root system, I will be watching this one


----------



## cozmoz (27 Sep 2011)

That wood looks amazing, can't wait!


----------

